# Forearm, shoulder and upper back cramps when squatting



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm currently doing a variation of the stronglifts routine. I reached my best squat in December when I did 155kg for 3x5. I was then not able to squat until now and I am doing my best to get back to my previous strength. Whenever I squat I seem to get large cramps in the muscles I mentioned in the thread title. What do you think I can do to remedy this?

Thanks


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Would think its a form issue, try moving the position of the bar lower maybe.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

'You know whats good for shoulder pain?'...'If you lick my butt hole


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Get some proper squat footwear


----------

